
Boston Dynamics says robot dogs aren't meant to harm, in wake of police lease - ajoy
https://www.inverse.com/article/61205-boston-dynamics-bomb-squad-robot-dogs
======
solveit
Honestly, even if they were using the robot dogs as attack dogs, I'm a whole
lot more comfortable with robots with auditable source code (or at least an
auditable training procedure) than I am with actual dogs that are basically
trainable black boxes, and certainly more than I am with humans, who are
trainable black boxes that can rationalise their actions with plausible
deniability.

------
ww520
Are these robot dogs networked? Skynet awakening?

